# Which style



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you believe to be the most traditional style of Korea?

What do you believe to be the most practicle Art for Korea?

Whay do you feel this way and how do you think it will be twenty years from now?


----------



## tellner (Nov 2, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> What do you believe to be the most traditional style of Korea?


There isn't one. The old Korean martial arts are pretty much extinct. Tae Kyon was considered a game, not a fighting style. Everyone talks about Soo Bahk, but when you press them it turns into "We preserve the ancient spirit." KSW and HRD have had their creation myths exposed. TKD was invented within living memory out of Shotokan. If there were a "traditional warriors' art" of Korea you could tell. Horse archery would be sort of a giveaway.



> What do you believe to be the most practicle Art for Korea?


 Whatever people think gives them the best chance in the fights they are likely to be in. The idea that there is One True Martial Art for Korea is a little strange, somewhat racist, terribly jingoistic and a little ridiculous.



> Whay do you feel this way and how do you think it will be twenty years from now?


I think that my reasons for feeling this way are pretty obvious. Comforting lies told for the purposes of bolstering nationalism are still lies. That's one of the reasons I despise the group of scoundrels and vermin currently holed up at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. 

Twenty years from now TKD will still be around. It will still be the Korean government's official martial art. It will change and reinvent itself again. I predict that MMA style grappling and better hand work will find their way in with suitable editing and backfilling of history to explain how they were always there in the True Military Ultra-Special TKD. TKD will still be one of the most-practiced martial arts around.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

I couldn't have said it any better myself... I agree 150%


----------



## peter tibbits (Nov 4, 2007)

I practise the Korean martial art of Soo Bahk Do. I can't find mention of it in this area. Why is that?


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

Peter - I'm also a Soo Bahk Do practitioner.  Soo Bahk Do is actual almost identical to Tang Soo Do, in fact, it was only within the last 20 years that they separated into two separate styles.  Check out the Tang Soo Do forum and you will find what you're looking for.  Also - make sure to stop by the meet and greet area and introduce yourself.



terryl965 said:


> What do you believe to be the most traditional style of Korea?
> 
> What do you believe to be the most practicle Art for Korea?
> 
> Whay do you feel this way and how do you think it will be twenty years from now?


 
Personal opinion (although slightly biased) is that the _most_ traditional martial art of Korea is Soo Bahk Do/Tang Soo Do. Of course, that depends on your definition of traditional.  If we're talking about the most preserved style from its roots, Tellner is right they're all pretty much dead.  I have heard that there are still a few Kong Soo Do masters around, but they are still descended from the kwans after the Japanese occupation.  

Most practicle Korean art, I would have to say is Hapkido.  TKD and TSD/SBD are effective, but it is the self defense portion that would be the most useful in a real situation.  Hapkido is much more focused on the joint locks and self defense aspects.

My hope is that these style will not change too much within the next 20 years.  I'm not familiar enough with the organizations of TKD and how their future plans looks (assuming that plans actually work), nor am I for Hapkido.  I do feel that within the next 20 years, Tang Soo Do and Soo Bahk Do will be almost unrecognizable that they were once the same style.  They will continue to diverge until they are separate arts completely.  I think that they will both be around, although probably in different forms than now.  Soo Bahk Do will be just fine as long as Kwan Jang Nim Hwang, H.C. is around, after that....how knows.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of years ago I was introduced to Pasaryu which is a blend of kung fu, and taekwondo, and karate. So its a blended art which I'm sure is fairly new because one of its highlights was that Elvis was a black belt in pasaryu, and after seeing the katas associated with this art its very practical for self defense, and combat situations. Very gritty art that pulls no punches. (not sure you want to promote Elvis for Pasaryu, but it just goes to show you that anybody can do it)

Factors that werent under my control and I'm no longer involved which is about to change. My gi is hanging in the closet, and I have nothing but time so I'm going to dedicate myself strictly to this art and then probably move on to shotokan I guess. But I always wanted to reach 9th degree black belt so I have 2 to 3 years plus a lot more to reach my goal.

But as far as a traditional, or whats most effective I agree there isn't just one style. What would be better is to train in several different korean styles and then see what works for you.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 5, 2007)

I would say Kwon Bup, the style detailed in the Moo Yea Dobo Tonji, I know, I know, its just General Ki Ji Kwang's 32 postures, and was borrowed from the Chinese, the important part is the Korean people made it there own,and is detailed further back in time than most if not all modern Korean traditions.
Aside from that, I would say Kuk Sool, it has influences from traditional KMA, as well as CMA, and the hapkido material of Choi Yong Sul, by way of Suh In Hyuks brother, In Sun Seo.

fwiw,
--josh


----------

